
How Apple could have avoided much of the controversy - mojuba
https://chuqui.com/2016/10/how-apple-could-have-avoided-much-of-the-controversy/
======
Gigablah
As discussed earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12842270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12842270)

------
Jerry2
After my 2015 retina MBP was stolen earlier this year, I've been patiently
waiting for this year's MBP release to upgrade. But after seeing what Apple
released last week, I'm gonna pass. I'm fully switching to Linux now (been
using it for some months now while waiting) and I'll be picking up some other
laptop.

At the minimum, I expected Apple to deliver a laptop with this year's CPU and
an nVidia GPU (CUDA compatibility is what I need) that can do VR. As it stands
now, Apple under-delivered on both fronts. Not only that, but the new MacBook
Pro also has a much worse keyboard than last year's rMBP. If I wanted to type
on glass, I'd pick an iPad or type on my phone. Using new MBP keyboard for
more than few hours will hurt after few hours.

To add insult to injury, Apple's pick of a weak AMD GPU that doesn't meet even
the lowest VR requirements was the final nail in the coffin. Why they even
included a discrete GPU when the one they picked is so damn useless is beyond
me. It's sad that none of the Macs meet the lowest requirements for VR. Not
even their desktops.

Then comes the cost. New MBP is incredibly expensive. Not only is the MBP way
more expensive than previous models, but all the ports that I use will cost me
an extra $300 in damn dongles. That's totally insane and I can't justify it
because I'm a student.

Apple's quest for thinness over all else has completely destroyed the
Macintosh. They don't seem to care how a laptop performs and what people use
them for and all they care is how thin something is and how little ports it
has. It's now pure form over function.

After SJ died, Apple's now being lead by people who look at Apple's products
through an Excel sheet. I bet they view removal of ports and introduction of
over a dozen expensive dongles as a way to boost their profits as well.

~~~
jlu
out of curioity, which laptop did you get to run Linux?

~~~
Jerry2
Well, it's not a laptop. I picked up a used i5 based desktop PC with 16GB of
RAM and an nVidia 1060 card for $450. That was my budget. I was saving the
money and planning on buying a new MBP. Now I have no idea what laptop to get.
I might as well pick up the cheapest used ThinkPad for $250 since I have a
fairly decent desktop.

I'm into graphics now and Macs seems to be useless for serious graphics work
given the sad state of GPUs and drivers for macOS.

~~~
jlu
Understood! I'm desparately needing nvidia GPU on laptop for some on the go
deep learning works...

